# Black Cherry



## Dalecamino (Dec 1, 2009)

One of my old neighbors cut down a tree in his yard last year , and I told him I would make him a pen for one of the logs he had cut . This is a piece of it . He told me it was a Black Cherry tree . I wouldn't know the difference , but I like it . You can see a little sapwood in it . I put it on a Gold Ti Jr. Gent II RB . Thanks for looking .


----------



## el_d (Dec 1, 2009)

Pretty sweet Dale looks great.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 1, 2009)

That's a beauty.


----------



## dankc908 (Dec 1, 2009)

That looks EXACTLY like the pen I wish I'd have turned!  :biggrin:  Great job!

Dan


----------



## fernhills (Dec 1, 2009)

Cherry although plain really looks elegant in a pen.  A lot of people like cherry who no nothing about wood, but associate it with a tree that was in their back yard. Your your pen is just beautiful.  Carl


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks guys . I appreciate the comments .


----------



## hewunch (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 1, 2009)

hewunch said:


> Nice work!


 Thanks ! :biggrin:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice work, Chuck!  I particularly like the grain in the second photo.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 1, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> Nice work, Chuck! I particularly like the grain in the second photo.


 Thanks Cav ! It was unfortunate that alot of the sapwood got turned away . It was a very nice looking blank before turning . But still , not a bad looking grain . I think the owner will be pleased with it .


----------



## ZanderPommo (Dec 1, 2009)

looks great and looks like cherry


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice one, Chuck! That looks good with the sapwood showing!


----------



## CSue (Dec 1, 2009)

Beautiful colors in that wood! Nice pen.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you , Zander , John and Cathy Sue .


----------



## artme (Dec 2, 2009)

Whatever the tree was, you've made a beautiful pen from it!!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 3, 2009)

artme said:


> Whatever the tree was, you've made a beautiful pen from it!!!


 Thank you Arthur !


----------



## markgum (Dec 3, 2009)

sweet looking pen.


----------



## maxman400 (Dec 3, 2009)

Great Pen, and Finish,


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Dec 3, 2009)

Very nice!

Robin


----------



## L1Truckie (Dec 3, 2009)

Thats a beautiful pen, Im not one that likes a gold finish at all, it "dates" the pens to much for me...but I must say, maybe its the cherry...but it adds a certain warmth to it!  One of the few golds I really like  I would buy it   And a good story behind it to 

...On a side note....your name reminds me of a cousin of mine.  His name is Al and has a beautiful El-Camino....we all of course call it the Al-Camino....


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks all ! Levi , I seldom use gold kits myself . But I got some of these from a member who was thinning out his stock . Cool story about the Al-camino . My nephew named this one for me about 18 years ago , and it has stuck . Thanks for the compliment on the pen .


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 4, 2009)

That looks great. 
You can also throw that sucker on the windowsill in the sun and it will 
darken and you'll get a deeper color. Cherry is great like that.


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 4, 2009)

Chuck,
That is really a great looking pen.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 4, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> That looks great.
> You can also throw that sucker on the windowsill in the sun and it will
> darken and you'll get a deeper color. Cherry is great like that.


Now THAT is a good piece of information . Thanks ! I was thinking it would be nicer if it was a little darker . We shall see . Although , it may be some time before we see any sunshine around here . THANKS cHARLIE !

Thanks Cris ! Glad you approve ! :biggrin:


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 4, 2009)

That is one very attractive pen.  I like seeing those made from local wood and yours came out very well.  One I would be proud to carry.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 4, 2009)

dustmaker said:


> That is one very attractive pen. I like seeing those made from local wood and yours came out very well. One I would be proud to carry.


 Thanks Frank . I know some guys keep chainsaws in their cars just for stuff like this . :biggrin:


----------



## Rollerbob (Dec 4, 2009)

Cherry..................cherry pie. Nice pen Chuck. Now to just get this darn song out of my head!!!


----------



## www (Dec 4, 2009)

very nice chuck.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 4, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> Cherry..................cherry pie. Nice pen Chuck. Now to just get this darn song out of my head!!!


 Bah-Da-Da-Da-Da ....... thanks alot Bob !!  I think you just got it into mine  :biggrin:

Thanks Josh !


----------



## rej19 (Dec 4, 2009)

Chuck, I can darken the pen up for you. It's a secret technique that takes years. Send it over and I will get started.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 4, 2009)

rej19 said:


> Chuck, I can darken the pen up for you. It's a secret technique that takes years. Send it over and I will get started.


 That would be so good of you to do that for me Ron . :wink: Go out and stand by the mail box , and let me know when it gets there . :biggrin::tongue:


----------



## YORKGUM (Dec 6, 2009)

Very nice. Great job on the finish.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 6, 2009)

YORKGUM said:


> Very nice. Great job on the finish.


 Thank you Robert !


----------



## BigShed (Dec 6, 2009)

That's a good looking pen there Charles, love the look of the gold titanium with that lovely Black Cherry.

Job well done, he should be happy with that.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 6, 2009)

BigShed said:


> That's a good looking pen there Charles, love the look of the gold titanium with that lovely Black Cherry.
> 
> Job well done, he should be happy with that.


 Thank you kindly Fred ! The pen will be delivered today , and we will see how well it is received .


----------



## JohnU (Dec 6, 2009)

Love the pen Chuck!  Nice color in that log.  I get many of my blanks from self cut logs.  Its a little extra work but often holds great suprises.  Your finish looks top notch too!


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 6, 2009)

JohnU said:


> Love the pen Chuck! Nice color in that log. I get many of my blanks from self cut logs. Its a little extra work but often holds great suprises. Your finish looks top notch too!


 Thank you John ! I could see the color in the end of the logs as they lay on the ground . You're right about the surprises .


----------



## Ligget (Dec 6, 2009)

That is a fantastic pen Chuck, fit and finish looks excellent, your neighbour will love it!


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice pen, too many people dicount the beauty of cherry.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you very much Mark & Landon .


----------



## bitshird (Dec 6, 2009)

Real nice pen Chuck, I think cherry is under rated for pens! And you've just proved it.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 6, 2009)

bitshird said:


> Real nice pen Chuck, I think cherry is under rated for pens! And you've just proved it.


 Thanks Ken ! These blanks have been drying out for over a year . It was cut into oversize blanks , and I did have to cut them square again . So far it is still in good shape .


----------

